# Physio Control LUCAS Chest Compression System



## MMiz (Dec 30, 2008)

Has anyone had a chance to see the Physio Control LUCAS Chest Compression System?




​From the site:



> The LUCAS® Chest Compression System is an external medical device that provides chest compressions during cardiopulmonary resuscitation (CPR). The rescuer attaches LUCAS to the patient and then turns it on so the device can take over to provide high-quality chest compressions for the resuscitation effort.



Isn't this similar to the Thumper that Detroit was using?


----------



## marineman (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm not familiar with the thumper so I can't compare to that, but I'm not overly impressed with this. I may be spoiled though working with one of Zoll's Autopulse study areas all of our ambulances and all fire apparatus in our area have an autopulse on board. First thing, I don't want to be carrying another 02 tank around now to power that little gizmo. The other thing that is really unimpressive is the small puck that actually does compressions compared to full band around the chest compressing the entire chest uniformly with the zoll. 

I would imagine this device is quite a bit cheaper than the zoll so it could be a decent choice for smaller companies or areas with low call volumes that just can't afford a $20,000 geezer squeezer.


----------



## Flight-LP (Dec 31, 2008)

Used it in Houston for a year prior to coming out to the desert. Works great and is completely adjustable to your patient. Not only does it apply a perfect compresion, but a perfect recoil too. Add the res-q-pod to the mix and you have quite effective circulation and a better chance at ROSC. These devices are very portable, operate off of compressed air bottles, and are very user friendly. I have nothing but great things to say about them.


----------



## Flight-LP (Dec 31, 2008)

marineman said:


> I'm not familiar with the thumper so I can't compare to that, but I'm not overly impressed with this. I may be spoiled though working with one of Zoll's Autopulse study areas all of our ambulances and all fire apparatus in our area have an autopulse on board. First thing, I don't want to be carrying another 02 tank around now to power that little gizmo. The other thing that is really unimpressive is the small puck that actually does compressions compared to full band around the chest compressing the entire chest uniformly with the zoll.
> 
> I would imagine this device is quite a bit cheaper than the zoll so it could be a decent choice for smaller companies or areas with low call volumes that just can't afford a $20,000 geezer squeezer.




Actually the prices are about in the same ballpark. The Lucas is slightly cheaper. The "small puck" is quite effective, much more so than traditional CPR. 

When you do compressions, do you compress the entire chest????

The autopulse is an overkill and the constricting band encompassing the entire chest limits your ability to access the chest if needed. The autopulse is also more cumbersome and difficult to get set up. I've used them both, didn't really care for the Zoll.....................


----------



## marineman (Dec 31, 2008)

The only problem I've seen with the autopulse is that the patient has a tendency to slide down and the machine automatically stops if the patient isn't perfectly positioned.


----------



## marineman (Dec 31, 2008)

The company I'm with is a huge Zoll house, that's pretty much why we got picked as their study area. In the study area we as ride-alongs are not allowed to do anything because they have special protocols for study group patients. All of my "experience" with the autopulse is watching them use it and see how it goes. I got a quick overview of it but never got to operate it myself on an actual patient. Without knowing the facts behind the research it would make sense that compressing the entire chest would lead to better results than our standard positioning. Again I haven't seen research results to prove or disprove the amount of contraction in the various chambers but with standard hand positioning we are putting most of our pressure over the right ventricle which is better than nothing but probably not optimal.

Flight, do you know how long one of those air tanks lasts when the unit is operating? Like I said I can see it as being useful but for the same price without knowing any study results I don't see how it could be more effective than the autopulse, just one of those personal preference things.


----------



## Flight-LP (Jan 1, 2009)

Usually around 30-40 minutes with continuous use. Once, during an EMT class lab, I used one for 10 minutes per group and we had 7 groups. I had to change the bottle after 5 groups (50 minutes).


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 1, 2009)

*Compressing the whole chest for cardiac compression?*

Sounds no-good to me, you are also compressing the major thoracic vessels, maybe spleen and liver, but it could also evoke some tidal rspiration. Sounds BS to me.


----------



## BEorP (Jan 1, 2009)

marineman said:


> Without knowing the facts behind the research it would make sense that compressing the entire chest would lead to better results than our standard positioning. Again I haven't seen research results to prove or disprove the amount of contraction in the various chambers but with standard hand positioning we are putting most of our pressure over the right ventricle which is better than nothing but probably not optimal.



There is no literature that I have seen that shows that a mechanical CPR device improves outcomes.


----------



## Arkymedic (Jan 1, 2009)

I have used both the Lucas and the thumper but never used the auto pulse. I hated the thumper because it was cumbersome and nobody ever felt it necessary to teach to new medics or those that had never seen one (despite it still being on the truck and in the protocols). I liked the Lucas because it is mobile and easily set up. As Flight said I have nothing but good to really say about them. I hear good and terrible about the AP and would like to get to learn it to make a real comparison. I also have not seen any literature that suggests a mechanical system leads to higher ROSC and save rates. If anyone has such studies I would love to read them.



MMiz said:


> Has anyone had a chance to see the Physio Control LUCAS Chest Compression System?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Markhk (Jan 3, 2009)

The LUCAS CPR device has enjoyed a lot of popularity in Europe. The key selling point, so the company claims, is that it provides "active decompression"-- which explains the toilet plungy thingy. Essentially, the plunger helps to pull the chest back into the normal position after each compression, optimizing compression recoil (which is über important according to ECC 2005). 

People have also noted that the LUCAS CPR device compresses at a rate of 100/min versus the Autopulse which compresses at 80/min. 

There are ongoing clinical trials with both the Autopulse and LUCAS CPR device. The ASPIRE trial actually had quite a few holes in it.


----------



## marineman (Jan 6, 2009)

We are part of Zolls CIRC study so we may have more "updated" versions than others but ours are 100 compressions per minute. IMHO anything that saves me from having to do the compressions is great and neither one is any less effective so I'll take what I get and run with it.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jan 6, 2009)

We have the AutoPulse in our service.  The supervisors carry it.  I am torn on it.  I had a code on Christmas day.  We had the pt packaged, good chest compressions, good BVM (intubating in the truck), everything set.  As we picked up the pt to head to the truck, my supervisor arrived with the AutoPulse.  We had to put him down, and get him situated on the AutoPulse......  bottome line...  delaying the transport time.  And then enroute.... the battery died and I had to change it.

If its there and put on in the beginning, I love it.  One of the FD's in the area carry it.  It doesn't get "tired" (unless the battery dies).  Compressions are accuate and effective.  You don't have to rotate people.  Proper depth, rate, ratio.

But the delay in transport it causes when putting it on is not worth it to me if you have enough people to rotate out people doing compressions, that are doing them accurately.


----------



## Medic2891 (Jan 6, 2009)

I am not a fan of these devices unless you are on a Critical Care Transport and are in the back by yourself.  This would free you up to bag the patient or administer meds.  My personal feeling is that we shouldn't be transporting these patient's unless we have had a positive change.  Otherwise, why are we tying up an ambulance to transport a dead body?  As a Medic, I can do everything for the patient that the ER can do, and our CPR is more effective if we stay and play.  I think that we should be focusing more on getting the patient assessed and treated with a round or two at best, and if no positive changes occur, we should just be pronouncing the patient, and moving on without transport.  Just my thoughts though.


----------

